# For gas



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Your all's best advice on type of manometer please ? Primarily for residential water heaters , stoves , tankless etc, 

Thanks 

Cal


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I use the one shown below. I don't remember what it cost. Most resi guys just use a water column.
K.I.S.S. :thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Whats a manometer?


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

PASCO LISTS ONE IN THEIR CATALOGUE--mercury filled. check with the plumbing supply house.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's mine:









Paid about 110 delivered. Dropped it many times...works very well. I will be getting a new one soon. You can have my used one for 40 if you want.....as is!!!

http://www.tequipment.net/UeiEM150.html


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Whats a manometer?


Seriously, never heard of one.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Seriously, never heard of one.


It detects the quality of your manhood. Kinda like a stud locator but different.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Seriously, never heard of one.


It's used to measure gas pressure and vacume. for gas valves and pressure switches etc.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ok serious question. When using a water manometer do you suck or blow. I would set the water even at 0. I would blow to say 7 and I would have a stop installed to shut it off to hold it at 7. Some guys at work say you suck to create a vacuum and no stop would be needed. You just leave the end open. Which way is correct or would both ways work?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I ordered the one Tankless recommended ,,,,,,,, Got no time for suckin & blowin ,,, heh,heh


----------

